# Why my 100% Castile soap is amber.



## biarine (Jun 3, 2017)

I seen in you tube that their liquid Castile soap is crystal clear but mine is amber. I am disappointed with the result. I use 100 percent olive.


----------



## Susie (Jun 4, 2017)

Liquid soap is amber.  Yours is crystal clear amber soap.  You did it correctly.  

Clear is not the same thing as uncolored.

That is some beautiful soap, there.  Congratulations!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 4, 2017)

Ditto everything Susie said.^^^ Your soap looks wonderful- just like a good liquid Castile should look like- crystal clear/see-through amber.  

If you were hoping it would turn out as colorless as water, you are hoping for the impossible because olive oil is not colorless. 

Where handmade liquid soap is concerned, 'Crystal Clear' refers only to the clarity of the soap, not the color- i.e, clear/see-through as opposed to cloudy or opaque. 


IrishLass


----------



## biarine (Jun 4, 2017)

Susie said:


> Liquid soap is amber.  Yours is crystal clear amber soap.  You did it correctly.
> 
> Clear is not the same thing as uncolored.
> 
> That is some beautiful soap, there.  Congratulations!




Thank you Susie


----------



## biarine (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you IrishLass.


----------



## biarine (Jun 4, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Ditto everything Susie said.^^^ Your soap looks wonderful- just like a good liquid Castile should look like- crystal clear/see-through amber.
> 
> If you were hoping it would turn out as colorless as water, you are hoping for the impossible because olive oil is not colorless.
> 
> ...




Thank you IrishLass.


----------



## Saranac (Jun 4, 2017)

It looks very nice!  I was never able to get clear soap with olive oil--I'm kinda jealous!  And the color is perfect.


----------



## biarine (Jun 4, 2017)

Saranac said:


> It looks very nice!  I was never able to get clear soap with olive oil--I'm kinda jealous!  And the color is perfect.




Thank you Saranac


----------

